# Lexapro and constipation



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Has anyone with severe constipation been on Lexapro? I was just wondering if this antidepressant would make the constipation issue worse.Has anyone found that it helps with pain at all? I am so afraid to try this medication but am desperate to do something about the pain. I took one tablet one time and it caused quite a bit of pain, however maybe I need to give it time to adjust to my body. My stomach is so sensitive to all meds.Would love to hear feedback from others on this medication with constipation.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I found that it had too much effect on the constipation for me but I'm thinking of trying it again now that I am on zelnorm.tom


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Tom,How are you doing on Zelnorm? I know you've been trying it for a long time and have had kind of mixed results. Is it starting to be more effective now. I gave up on it long time ago because I find it caused too much pain and increased constipation.I'm kind of reluctant to try Lexapro I guesss because I have lost so much hope and confidence in all these "treatments"


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I have been having pretty mixed success with zelnorm taking a half dose. My doctor think I shoud try a full dose but I am reluctant to try this. I'm thinking of trying a combination of selnorm and lexapro but can't get a whole lote of information.tom


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

I really dont think there are any "cut and dry answers" that we keep searching and longing for, it all goes back to trial and error because we each react so differently to identical situations.I wish things were more kind of "black and white" with this illness - its so open ended and so very frustrating.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

right, there is an interesting new med jeff mentioned in the genera forum.tom


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

The only thing I can say is that i am glad for normal stools on the Lexapro...if I get a little constipated from it, that is fine with me, as my bum is tired of being raw. I wouldn't even call it constipation, it is just being normal for me. Hope you get better with time. I have been on it for 3 months at 5 mgs. It does wonders for me. Kat


----------

